

ASK: Paypal alternatives? - mtrue

working with paypal and have a customer who submitted a stolen credit card. i reported it to paypal who does not seem to care because the guy keeps placing orders via paypal. i have done my own investigation and called the original card owner who did not even know this was happening and has yet to be alerted by paypal! the person keeps placing orders via paypal, using the same card but changing his name and info. the money goes into and then pulled out of my account yet i am still being charged the fees. at one point paypal insinuated that i was somehow involved! but if this were an instore customer once swiped through a credit card machine it would be spit out and denied. i know it is the same person because my web site guru traced teh same Ip. what can i use instead as my only alternative is to close the paypal account. i have been in business for 20 years and with paypal for as long as they had been in business. i guess they dont care. what else to use?
======
adora
Look into Braintree (<http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/>)

They are known to have the best customer service and can deal with these types
of issues better than the other solutions.

However, it is slightly harder to set up an account with them as you have to
meet certain requirements before starting an account (and literally talk with
a representative). For example, new businesses with no credit history probably
will find it very hard to get an account with them. That said, all these
precautions probably lead to reduced risk and higher quality clients on
average.

------
rradu
<http://WePay.com> \- A YC-funded company, best for group payments

------
gaks
try moneybookers

~~~
duskwuff
You mean the one which doesn't allow US-based accounts to receive payments?

------
clammer
Amazon payments and google checkout. Google might have the worst customer
service around, but their payment system should denie these charges.

